# TBS w/electric



## dick bullard (Jun 24, 2007)

How does one get TBS on an electric smoker......I have tried chips and chunks, wet and dry and enclosed tightly in foil, but always come up with too much smoke!!!


----------



## brewbek (Jun 24, 2007)

I smoke on a Cookshack and my quess would be too much wood/chips.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah I'd say less wood chips/chunks or whatever.  It doesn't take alot of wood to make smoke. How are your temperatures holding?


----------



## short one (Jun 24, 2007)

Stick burner myself, but I have to ask are you getting the smoke flavor you desire or is it over whelming or strong. If it is ok then I don't think I would worry about it. If not maybe put in smaller amount of wood and farther from element. My .02 worth, someone with better knowledge on electrics should be along shortly.


----------



## gofish (Jun 24, 2007)

Dick,

When I use my elctric smoker I use very little chips ......... Thanks to Illini ...... I only use 5 or 6 chips at at a time max, about 30 minutes later I'll add another round of chips.  I havent soaked any chips in quite a while.  That seems to hit the smokey flavor for my taste.  I cant say that it is Thin Blue Smoke, like using my char griller, but it still good food that it puts out.  I wouldnt stress over the smoke, just the taste and quality of your end result.  Keep us posted.


----------

